# Cpc-A looking for experience



## candaceeg@aol.com (Nov 18, 2011)

I just got my certification in September but having been looking for work since May. I have multiple recruiters asking for my resume and went on two job interviews but both seem surprised by my lack of experience although it doesnt state I have any working experience in the field on my resume. If anyone has any suggestions on what else I should be doing or where I should be looking Please let me know!!


----------



## Chanda (Nov 18, 2011)

What city are you located?


----------



## ronjones  (Nov 18, 2011)

I too was certified in September and have not even gotten a nibble on job interviews. I'm located north of Kansas City, currently have a job, and am looking to code part time until I can get enough experience to replicate my income. I was told coders were in great demand. My experience seems to indicate not so much.


----------

